

Creeping Credentialism and Credential Inflation - KevinMS
http://www.humanresourcesiq.com/article.cfm?externalid=314

======
KevinMS
I just saw a job posting for a "Senior Systems Administrator"

Education & Work Experience: • BS Computer Science or equivalent experience

So I dug up this article.

